

GoPro, Known for Daredevil Videos, Works on Its Brand - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/31/technology/gopro-works-on-its-brand.html?hp&_r=0

======
akumen
GoPro has done an amazing job marketing itself and it is/feels genuine. I am
yet to see a drop zone with more Contour or Sony Action Cams. That is probably
because on balance GoPro is a great product.

